# Can YOU make sense out if this



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow! I've seen this with the letters out of order, but this is the first time I've seen it with numbers
Good example of a Brain Study: If you can read this OUT LOUD you have a strong mind.
And better than that: Alzheimer’s is a long, long, ways down the road before it ever gets anywhere near you..

7H15 M3554G3
53RV35 7O PR0V3
H0W 0UR M1ND5 C4N
D0 4M4Z1NG 7H1NG5!
1MPR3551V3 7H1NG5!
1N 7H3 B3G1NN1NG
17 WA5 H4RD BU7
N0W, 0N 7H15 LIN3
Y0UR M1ND 1S
R34D1NG 17
4U70M471C4LLY
W17H 0U7 3V3N
7H1NK1NG 4B0U7 17,
B3 PROUD! 0NLY
C3R741N P30PL3 C4N
R3AD 7H15..
PL3453 F0RW4RD 1F
U C4N R34D 7H15.

To my 'selected' strange-minded friends:
If you can read the following paragraph, forward it on to your friends and the person that sent it to you with 'yes' in the subject line. Only great minds can read this. This is weird, but interesting!

If you can raed this, you have a sgtrane mnid, too.

Can you raed this? Olny 55 plepoe out of 100 can. I cdnuolt blveiee that I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd what I was rdanieg. The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid, aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dseno't mtaetr in what oerdr the ltteres in a word are, the olny iproamtnt tihng is that the frsit and last ltteer be in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can still raed it whotuit a pboerlm. This is bcuseaethe huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the word as a wlohe. Azanmig huh? Yaeh and I awlyas tghuhot slpeling was ipmorantt! If you can raed this forwrad it


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

At first I couldn't read the numbers one, but once I'd read the second one (with no real problem) I was able to return to the first one to re-read it easily. It's as if my brain trained itself in a few seconds.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I thought they were personalised number plates for sale. :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Wow! I've seen this with the letters out of order, but this is the first time I've seen it with numbers
> Good example of a Brain Study: If you can read this OUT LOUD you have a strong mind.
> And better than that: Alzheimer's is a long, long, ways down the road before it ever gets anywhere near you..
> 
> ...


So that is how to read a wiring diagram 

Could come in useful for a self-build :wink:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Most 'fast-readers' only skim sentences or paragraphs, so once you understand what is being asked of you, you can quite easily skim-read and pick up the text.

I had no trouble with it, but I had to read the accompanying text first to understand what was being asked.

If you are Dyslexic or have other text/number recognition problems then it would probably be impossible.

Peter


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

"If you are Dyslexic or have other text/number recognition problems then it would probably be impossible."

OR 

If you can read it you must be dyslexic  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

It helps to have been a primary school teacher. :lol: :wink:


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Amazed by how quickly I picked up the "correction" required - by the second word, I could say it out loud - probably because, as Peter suggested, I am a "skim reader" 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

No trouble, how odd. Clever brain


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

It,s a fact that the human mind only needs the first and last letter of a word to be correct, the others can be a complete jumble but you will still be able to read it.

curlyboy

Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, 
it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod
are, the olny iprmoetnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat
ltteer be at the rghit pclae. 

The rset can be a total mses and you can sitll raed 
it wouthit a porbelm. 

Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed 
ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. 
Hvae a ncie day!


Amzanig, huh?


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

So much for synthetic phonics.  

I don't believe that the comment about Alzheimer's in the original post is valid, despite the idea that it can being regularly promoted in the media. Anyone with a brain can develop Alzheimer's or some other kind of dementia, and these conditions can develop relatively quickly. There are plenty of very clever people who have been brought low and eventually destroyed by these horrific diseases.

Thinking you can protect yourself with crosswords and 'brain teasers' is, I'm afraid, wishful thinking.

Phil


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

An interesting task. I read both bits without any problem. Says something about my wierd brain!


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Spiritofherald said:


> At first I couldn't read the numbers one, but once I'd read the second one (with no real problem) I was able to return to the first one to re-read it easily. It's as if my brain trained itself in a few seconds.


Hi
Same for me but very good.

Ron


----------

